# Painting ceramic figurines



## Lc jones (Sep 20, 2019)

Hello everyone! I’m interested in starting this as a hobby. I’d like to know if there’s anybody out there they can give me some introductory guidance on ceramic figurines where I can purchase them and how to paint them. I have two stores in town that will allow me to use their kiln so firing is not a problem. I did this when I was a teenager and really had a lot of fun with it. I am an absolute beginner so do me a favor please when you respond keep it simple. LOL.


----------



## Liberty (Sep 20, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> Hello everyone! I’m interested in starting this as a hobby. I’d like to know if there’s anybody out there they can give me some introductory guidance on ceramic figurines where I can purchase them and how to paint them. I have two stores in town that will allow me to use their kiln so firing is not a problem. I did this when I was a teenager and really had a lot of fun with it. I am an absolute beginner so do me a favor please when you respond keep it simple. LOL.


Think the most important thing is to think about what you want to use the ceramics for...decorative or something you would put in a microwave or wash, etc.

Then you can determine the proper choice of paints, acrylics, gloss or matte, bake or no bake ceramic paints, pens, etc.  Glazes are very important for certain types of finishes.
Its really a matter of preference unless you are planning to use it as a utility product.


----------



## twinkles (Sep 20, 2019)

i had an older sister that did ceramics--she had the oven and all kind of molds-she would make lamps and figureens and all kind of bowls and she would sell them


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 20, 2019)

twinkles said:


> i had an older sister that did ceramics--she had the oven and all kind of molds-she would make lamps and figureens and all kind of bowls and she would sell them


That sounds like such a fun hobby but it sounds pretty expensive too with all those molds I don’t think I want to get into it that much firstly because I don’t have all that much room but I’d like to buy some already molded figurines and then properly paint them and then have them fired in the kiln and give some for gifts


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 20, 2019)

If you have a craft store like Michaels, they sell stuff. They may even offer classes. My mom did ceramics and converted a spare room in the house for it. My dad put up shelves to store her supplies. It was a therapeutic hobby for her during the last years of her life when she was battling cancer.


----------

